# Deulen Planer Blade Sharpening Jig????



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

Anyone try using this jig? I think highland hardware makes one that is aluminum vs wood 


https://deulentools.com/product/deulen-planer-knife-sharpening-jig-12/


Appreciate any feedback


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am watching this thread with interest. I think about buying or making a planer blade sharpener. Here are my questions:

* Do the blades stay matched? (I have a three-blade DeWalt DW735.)
* Can it eliminate nicks or is that too much material to remove?
* Which stones do you use to sharpen the planer blades?

* Has anyone made their own? Was it easy to make?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the one for my jointer - works well.

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I have the one for my jointer - works well. David


Would you care to elaborate further?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Would you care to elaborate further?


Sorry, I have that fixture for 6" blades and have used it to sharpen the blades/knives on my jointer. It holds them at the proper angle and is easy to use. I would imagine the 12" version for planers works just as well, it's just longer.

David


----------



## Sachem (Sep 12, 2020)

You have to watch video on 3 blades.......after dropping blades off today for my 15” planer to be sharpened I am thinking about trying one to save $$$$$. Guess you might want to get in habit of rotating blades out sooner to make it easier to keep sharp


----------



## WoodyWeekends (Mar 27, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I am watching this thread with interest. I think about buying or making a planer blade sharpener. Here are my questions:
> 
> * Do the blades stay matched? (I have a three-blade DeWalt DW735.)
> * Can it eliminate nicks or is that too much material to remove?
> ...


The knives for DW735 should not be sharpened. Let me rephrase that. Resharpened knives should not be installed in DW735. If you do, this will mess with the thickness. Maybe you could do it once or twice before you lose all functionality of the knives and the boards are just passing thru the planer without being cut.
This is due to the indexing pins on the head and hole on the knives used to locate the knives on the head.


----------



## Rubbort (Mar 25, 2021)

WoodyWeekends said:


> The knives for DW735 should not be sharpened. Let me rephrase that. Resharpened knives should not be installed in DW735. If you do, this will mess with the thickness. Maybe you could do it once or twice before you lose all functionality of the knives and the boards are just passing thru the planer without being cut.
> This is due to the indexing pins on the head and hole on the knives used to locate the knives on the head.


yes, you are correct, the DW735 knives is Disposable, Reversible . not be sharpened


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I hone my blades when then get less efficient. It's different than sharpening and removes far less material. BUT, I have sharpened my 1/8" Foley Belsaw planer blades as well as honing them. However, they are not the indexable type like the Dewalt disposables. On disposable blades with indexing pins, you can not shift a blade over to avoid making a ridge like on the Foley blades where there is no fixed position. I would think that you could hone the Dewalt blades a time or two with no decrease in accuracy and probably some increase in performance. It is worth a try at any rate, since they would otherwise be disposed of.... you think?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

You can't adjust the knife height in a DW735. As others pointed out above, if you sharpen the blades, then you change the knife height in relation to the roller height, which may cause issues. 

There is a little bit of left-right play in the blades. If you get a three-blade nick that leaves a raised hairline in the wood, you can shift one of the blades left or right to improve it so that the un-nicked part of that blade can knock it down somewhat. 

Frankly, I get enough of those nick hairlines that I gave up. Now I just clean them up with a scraper or a couple light brushes with sandpaper on a block. I use a Preppin' Weapon sanding block. The cleanup goes fast and is a part of my planing process. I just assume it will be needed.

Fresh blades are nice, but nick lines appear quickly. I can't afford to replace a blade set every time a nick line appears. It isn't only the cost of blade sets. The time it takes to disassemble the planer and unscrew 24 torx screws, rotate/replace 3 blades, and put it all back together is not small. You have to do it from time-to-time, but it is as much fun as changing bandsaw blades.


----------

